# THANK YOU to Todd & A-MAZE-N products



## strecker25 (Nov 15, 2010)

I just have to bring this to light, I ordered a 5lb bag of hickory dust, then 1lb each of alder, wine barrel and bourbon barrel. I didn't see the the special for buy 2 get one for a penny and even after having shipped the products and me paying for it Todd refunded the difference and gave me the deal WITHOUT ME ASKING.

So, thank you...all businesses should be like this.  Everyone go out and get an *A-MAZE-N *smoker if you haven't already,  its a fantastic product.


----------



## dave54 (Nov 15, 2010)

An exceptional product by an exceptional man


----------



## chefrob (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## tjohnson (Nov 15, 2010)

New website will do it automatically, but "A Deal Is A Deal!"

TJ


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 15, 2010)

good man Todd


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 15, 2010)

Todd is the Man...


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 15, 2010)

He is a good man and I am lucky enough to call him a friend and talk to him regularly. He is just a good guy and that is why you see so many of us supporting him.


----------

